# Steel Filter for Aeropress



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if this is any good?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Percolo-Stainless-Aerobie-Aeropress-Reusable/dp/B00P0ZK8D4/ref=pd_ys_sf_s_3146281_b2_4_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=1W0G7Y2YHD30W3049HHC


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks a bit shonky tbh, never heard of it before.

I'd stick to the able disc if you want to try a metal filter.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks a bit like the Kaffeologie filter but at a third of the price. Let me know if you get it and it's good as I can't bring myself to fork out £18 again (I lost the original one during my 2 wks in an office as opposed to being home-based)


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

michealg - I got my Able Disk Fine from amazon uk for a tenner, search under "stainless filter aeropress", the packaging is different, but the lead pic is the original Disk and the description references it too. I took chance and it was the Fine that turned up... ymmv


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The packaging for the Able disc was so nicely designed. Really impressed me.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

There's a new one on Kickstarter right now that looks better than all others - closes in a few days


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This one, presumably:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...for-the-aeropress-coffee-maker?ref=nav_search


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - I backed it a while ago


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Yup - I backed it a while ago


Decided to pitch in, too - certainly promises much from the blurb.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Yup - I backed it a while ago


Decided to pitch in, too - certainly promises much from the blurb.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

One slight concern - before it arrives, so it might be an unnecessary concern - is that I'm going to have to be careful with it to stop it from disappearing in the compost bin. The (now) traditional stainless one is easy to spot and dig out if it happens.


----------

